# NEW GAME - SHAG MARRY OR AVOID



## Fraggles

For starters which of the following would you shag, who would you marry and who would you avoid?


David Milliband
David Cameron
Nick Clegg


----------



## BABY2

oohh Fraggles good game   

Shag= Clegg
marry= Milliband
avoid= Cameron

all at a push


----------



## BABY2

Shag , Marry, Avoid

Tom Jones
David Beckham
Prince Charles


----------



## Fraggles

OK no contest for 
Shag - David Beckham
Snog charles
Avoid Tom Jones


Shag, marry, avoid


Andrew Lloyd Webber
John Prescott
Adam Ant


----------



## lilylou

Shag Prescott
marry Adam ant
avoid lloyd webber eeeuuuurrrrrgggghhh!

Shag, marry, avoid:
jamie Oliver
Gordon Ramsay
marco Pierre White


----------



## Fraggles

OOh that's more difficult


Shag Pierre White
Avoid Gordon Ramsay
Marry Jamie


Shag marry or avoid
Angelina Jolie
Brad Pitt 
Johnny Depp


----------



## BABY2

avoid Angeline
shag Johnny
marry Brad..yum

shag, marry, avoid:

George Bush
Obama
Gordon Brown


----------



## Fraggles

Marry Obama
Shag Gordon Brown (thank goodness this is a game)
Avoid Bush


Shag marry avoid
Chris Moyles
Vernon Kaye
Chris Evans


----------



## lilylou

Shag chris Evans
marry vernon (despite his text cheating!)
avoid chris moyles


----------



## lilylou

Shag marry avoid

batman
superman
spiderman


----------



## BABY2

oh God, what a choice   

Avoid Spiderman
Shag Superman
Marry Batman-he's sexier


shag, marry , avoid:

George Clooney
Prince Phillip
Eddie Murphy


----------



## lilylou

Shag eddie murphy
marry George
avoid prince Philip!!!!

Peter Andre
john terry
Ashley cole


----------



## lilylou

Ps awesome game, could play this all night!


----------



## Fraggles

Shag Ashley Cole (allegedly a bit of a skank but he is single and must have had lots of practice)


ooh this is difficult 


I guess tolerate / marry Andrew
Avoid John Terry


Shag, marry or avoid


Bruce Forsyth
Trevor MacDonald
Jonathan Dimbleby


----------



## Flow13

This is a hard one..

Shag Bruce Forsyth
Marry Trevor McDonald
Avoid Jonathon Dimbleby

Shag, marry or avoid..

Simon Cowell
Piers Morgan
Louis Walsh


----------



## Fraggles

Avoid Louis Walsh
Shag Simon Cowell
Marry Pier Morgan


Shag, marry or avoid


Gary Barlow
Keith Duffy
Brendan Cole


----------



## lilylou

Shag Brendan cole (I luuuuuuurrrrvvvvee him!!!!!!)
marry gary (I used to luuuurrrrrvvvee him when I was about 10 and he's probably got the most
money)
avoid Keith

louis from pineapple dance studios
Russell brand
graham norton


----------



## Fraggles

Marry Russell Brand because with all his practice I assume he must be exceptional in bed
Shag Graham Norton because he seems less annoying than Louie
And run like heck form Louie


OK S, M, A


Ben thingy from GMTV 
Dermot O'Leary
George Lamb


----------



## lilylou

Shag George
marry dermott
avoid ben

shag marry avoid

Noel gallagher
pete doherty
jarvis cocker


----------



## Fraggles

What a choice


Avoid Jarvis Cocker
Shag Pete
Marry Noel


S, M, A


Ant
Dec
Simon Cowell


----------



## lilylou

Uuirrrgggghhh fraggle you'd shag pete doherty!! Make sure you use about 4 condoms, he's so skanky!!!

I would shag dec, marry ant and AVOID Simon cowell - moneys not everything!

I'm off to bed, but will leave you with...

Chandler
joey
Ross

the characters, not the actors


----------



## Fraggles

In my defence I have heard the name jarvis cocker but didn't know alot about him, hence why i went with pete, but i would put him through sheep dip first.


Marry Chandler
Shag Ross
Avoid Joey


S, M, A


Chris Evans
Philip Schofield
Christopher Dean


----------



## Flow13

Marry - Christopher Dean
Shag - Philip Schofield
Avoid - Chris Evans

Shag, marry, avoid

Gordon brown
Tony Blair
John major


----------



## Fraggles

Is avoid all of them an option - what a choice


Marry Blair
Shag Gordon
Avoid Major


S,M, A


George Clooney
Dougray Scott
Gary Dourdan


----------



## bEX2010

s- george clooney
M dougary scott
A gary Dourdan

S,M, A

Robbie williams
Jonny Depp
Paul Robinson (Blackburn goal keeper)


----------



## Dona-Marie

S - Robbie Williams 
M - Jonny Depp
A - Paul Robinson 

SMA
David Beckham 
Will Smith
Andy Murray


----------



## Fraggles

S David Beckham
M Will Smith
A Andy Murray

On the subject of tennis

SMA
Roger Federer
Rafal Nadal
Lleyton Hewitt


----------



## bEX2010

s Rafal
m roger federer
a Llyton Hewitt

SMA
Hollyoaks 

Andrew Moss
Nick Pickard

Garnon Davies


----------



## Fraggles

I am so out of touch I don't know any of them.


----------



## bEX2010

they are all actors in Hollyoaks

Andrew Moss plays Rys 
Nick Pickard plays Tony 

Garnon Davies played Elliot


----------



## Fraggles

S Garnon DAvies
M Andrew Moss
A Nick Pickard

SMA

From eAstenders

Minty
Phil
Ian Beale


----------



## Dona-Marie

Hard one has i dont like any off them
S Ian Beale
M Phil 
A Minty

old eastenders
Dr Legg
grant 
dirty den


----------



## Fraggles

S Dirty Den
M Grant
A Dr Legg


SMA
Wayne Rooney
John Terry
Peter Crouch


----------



## BABY2

S= Rooney   
M= Terry 
A= Crouch



SMA

Peter Stringfellow
Hugh Hefner
Robbie Coltrane


----------



## pinkbabe

S  hefner
M  Coltrane
A  Stringfellow 

  hilarious, like this game!

SMA

HeartBeat

Claud greengrass (dirty tramp)
Oscar Blaketon (runs pub)
Alf Ventress (copper)


----------



## BABY2

ooohh PB shocking! you'd shag Hefner...you nasty girl    

hhhmmm let's see, I have no idea what these characters look like so here is a shot in the dark   

S  Alf
M Oscar
A Claud

 

SMA

Clint Eastwood
Justin Timberlake
Jamie Oliver


----------



## pinkbabe

good choice P   

S justin
M clint
A jamie

SMA
the big brother house

John McCrirrick (cant spell surname   , horse forcaster)
Nasty Nick
Brian Dowling


----------



## BABY2

difficult difficult one   

S Nasty Nick

M Brian   

Avoid avoid avoid avoid nasty John ...yuck    



SMA


Jack Duckworth (Corrie)

Owen Wilson

Fabio Capello


----------



## pinkbabe

s fabio   

m jack

a owen


SMA

tony blair

david cameron

john major


----------



## BABY2

think I'd die if I had to choose any of them    but there may be a needs must and all that    sooo


S Tony B
M David C
A John M




SMA




Steve Martin


Stevie Wonder


Stephen Fry


----------



## pinkbabe

think i would have chose the same tbh   

right let me think   

s stevie wonder as  i would't have to turn the light off   

m steve martin cos he'd be funny

A stephen as hes ugly 

mmmm now.......


SMA

johnathon ross

phillip schofield

Paul ogrady


----------



## BABY2

we do like to torture ourselves don't we   




S  Wossy
M  Paul...he would keep me entertained and I'd have wossy to shag in the mean time..  
A  Phillip ...can't stand him 




SMA


Billie Mitchell
Minty
Max


----------



## pinkbabe

hilarious

s max although a bit short 

m minty

a billie

SMA

adam ant

simon lebon

boy george


----------



## pinkbabe

nite nite hunny, gonna go to bed now    x


----------



## BABY2

S Adam
M Simon
A Boy George

SMA

David Beckham
Frank Skinner
Tom Jones


----------



## pinkbabe

s david beckham

m tom jones

a frank skinner

SMA

david jason

john nettles

john thaw


----------



## BABY2

will I be sad if I say this    


S John Saw
M John Nettles
A  David Jason


 


SMA


Derek Martin
Ricky Tomlinson
Tim Healy


----------



## pinkbabe

s derek

m tim

a ricky


SMA

jamie oliver

gordon ramsey

Gino Diacampo


----------



## BABY2

Hi SFT...long time no talk   

S Gary
M Robbie
A Mark

SMA

Bob Geldof 
Phil Collins
Bono


----------



## Raine290871

S Bono

M Phil Collins

A Bob Geldof

SMA

(from Freinds)

Joey
Chandler
Ross


----------



## BABY2

S Joey
M Ross
A Chandler ...difficult one as I love all 3   


SMA

Ben Affleck 
George Clooney 
Tom Cruise


----------



## BABY2

S Colin Murray
M Chris Evans
A Moyles..yuck!


SMA

BB

Nasty Nick
Coolio
Preston


----------



## Fraggles

Oh my baby2 with those three on offer I would stay home that night


----------



## BABY2

Fraggles said:


> Oh my baby2 with those three on offer I would stay home that night


   well you can't my dear, they are the last three men on earth and you have to choose


----------



## pinkbabe

omg girls   

s preston

m nasty nick

a coolio  eeek!!


SMA

Andrew Castle

Boris Becker

John Macenrow (sorry for spelling)


----------



## pinkbabe

oooh now   

s batman 

m superman

a spiderman

SMA
 

wayne rooney

julian clarey

alan titchmarsh


----------



## Fraggles

s julian clary
m alan titchmarsh
a wayne rooney - I might catch something

s m a

ben shepherd
philip schofield
eamonn holmes


----------



## Fraggles

How funny before i saw your post I was thinking strictly

S bruno
M Craig 
A Len

OK SMA

Bruce Forsyth
Jimmy Tarbuck
Eamon Holmes


----------



## JWTBAM

Thanks for the choices    

snog: bruce forsyth

marry: eamon holmes

avoid : jimmy tarbuck

sma:

The pope
prince philip
chris tarrant


----------



## hoping :)

S-chris tarrant  

M Prince Phillip (big house  )

A The Pope 

SMA 

Corrie

Tyrone 

Lloydd 

Jim Mcdonald


----------



## Fraggles

S lloyd
M Tyrone
A Jim


Snog marry avoid


Matt Baker
Matt Cutler
James Jordan


----------



## justone

S Matt Cutler
M Matt Baker
A James Jordan

Simon Cowell
Louis Walsh
Dermot O'Leary


----------



## hoping :)

M-simon cowell 
s-dermot 
a-louie!x


----------



## hoping :)

ant
dec 
shaun ryder?


----------



## irishgirlie

S Dec

M Ant

A Shaun Ryder  

LOL I had to google to see which one was Ant and which was Dec, not that it matters!!!

SMA

 

Michael Fish
Trevor McDonald
Jeremy Clarkson


----------



## justone

ooh... toughie! None  of them float my boat! s Trevor m Michael a Jeremy
This one is for Eggheads fans! Don't know surnames, sorry!
S M A:
Chris
Kevin
CJ


----------



## Fraggles

Not a fan as such but
S Kevin
M Chris
A CK

SMA

Phil Tufnell
Matt Dawson
Ali McCoist


----------



## justone

S Phil Tufnell
M Matt Dawson
A Ali McCoist

S M A?
Dermot O'Leary
Patrick Kielty
Dara O Briain


----------



## Fraggles

S Patrick Kielty
M Dermot
A Dara O Brian

SMA

David Walliams
Peter Kay
Michael McIntyre


----------



## justone

Toughie love them all but not in a fancying way so mmm let's see...
A David Walliams
M Peter Kay
S Michael McIntyre

Now for a bit of thatch for those of you who like men with a toupee!
SMA?
Paul Daniels
Terry Wogan
Bruce Forsyth


----------



## Fraggles

Arrggghhhhh

S and M Terry Wogan and as it is NY can I use a joker card
and avoid Brucie who I can't stand on TV (national treasure my as*) and Paul

SMA

Jimmy Tarbuck
Jim Davidson
Paul Gascoigne


----------



## justone

Fraggles! You have me stumped completely so again to follow your lead and use my joker card I'll A all 3! Massive yuck!!!! 
SMA? Apologies in advance if you're not a footie / MotD fan!
Gary Lineker
Alan Hansen
Mark Lawrenson


----------



## Fraggles

S Alan Hansen
M Gary
A Mark


SMA


David Essex
Al Murray
Adrian Chiles


I was going to suggest Wagner but thought that rather mean.


----------



## justone

S David Essex
A Al Murray
M Adrian Chiles

SMA?
Bono
David Bowie
Mick Jagger


----------



## Fraggles

Obviously S Mick Jagger
M David Bowie
A Bono


SMA


Donald Trump
Alan Sugar
Billy Joel


----------



## justone

S Billy Joel
M Alan Sugar
A Donald Trump

SMA?
Prince Charles
Prince Philip
Prince Andrew


----------



## Fraggles

what a choice!!!


S Charles
M Andrew
A Phillip


SMA


Lenny Henry
Martin Offiah
Anton Du Beke


----------



## justone

S Lenny Henry
M Martin Offiah (Don't know who he is but am not keen on Anton so...)
A Anton Du Beke

SMA?
Gabriel Byrne
Peter O'Toole
Colin Farrell


----------



## Fraggles

Briege good choice even if you don't know who he is - he was a rugby player (I think)

S Colin Farrell
M Gabriel Byrne (love the Irish accent)
A Peter O'Toole

SMA

Ryan Reynolds
Matt Damon
Matthew McConaughey


----------



## justone

Sorry not keen on any of them so I'll select at random...
S Ryan Reynolds
M Matt Damon
A Matthew McConaughey

SMA?
Robbie Williams
Ronan Keating 
Shane from Westlife


----------



## Fraggles

S Robbie
M Ronan
A Shane

SMA
The Hoff
Piers Morgan
Louis Walsh


----------



## justone

Ooh another toughie!!!!
None of them does it for me! So time to random pick again!
S Piers Morgan
M Louis Walsh
A The Hoff

SMA?
James Dean
James Nesbitt
James Corden


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

m James Nesbitt
S James Corden
a James Dean ( wasn't he gay?)


Marco Pierre White
Gordon Ramsey
Phil Vickery


----------



## Fraggles

S Marco
M Phil
A Gordon

SMA
Chris Evans
Jason Donovan
Phil Schofield


----------



## justone

A Chris Evans
S Jason Donovan
M Phil Schofield
SMA which of these Corrie boys?
Tyrone
Steve
Peter


----------



## Fraggles

That was quick
S Steve
M Tyrone
A Peter

Which of the east ender boys then?

Ian Beale
Max Branning 
Alfie Moon


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

s max
m alfie
a ian

jason manning
peter kay
michael mcintyre


----------



## justone

a jason manning (after recent scandal have gone off him)
m peter kay (good financial security)
s michael mcintyre (if he'd keep quiet long enough!!!)
SMA Emmerdale boys?
Carl
Jimmy
Eric


----------



## Fraggles

s jimmy
m carl
a eric

sma

ozzy osbourne
jack osbourne
jon bon jovi


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

m jon bonjovi
s jack
a ozzy

david walliams
ant
dec


----------



## Fraggles

snog ant
marry dec
avoid david walliams

sma
John Terry
David Beckham
David Eubank


----------



## justone

A John Terry (Don't like 2timers!)
A David Beckham (Victoria would kill me!)
A David Eubank (Too camp for me!)
SMA?
Sean Connery
Roger Moore
Timothy Dalton


----------



## Fraggles

mmmm
s timothy
m sean
a timothy dalton

OK SMA

Rod Stewart
Keith Richards
Tom Jones


----------



## justone

S Rod Stewart
M Keith Richards
A Tom Jones
although to be honest don't like any of them!!!!
SMA
John McEnroe
Andy Murray
Tim Henman


----------



## Fraggles

S Tim
M John
A Andy

SMA

Colin Jackson
Michael Johnson
Jonah Lomu


----------



## justone

S Jonah Lomu
M Colin Jackson
A Michael Johnson
SMA
Rory McIlroy
Graeme McDowell
Darren Clarke


----------



## Fraggles

S Darren Clarke
M Rory
A Graeme

SMA

Kevin Petersen
Darren Gough
Ian Botham


----------



## justone

S Kevin Petersen
M Darren Gough
A Ian Botham

SMA?
Chris Moyles
Chris Evans
Kris Akabussi


----------



## Fraggles

S Chris
M Moylesy
A Kris

SMA

Rory Underwood
Frank Lampard
Shane Warne


----------



## justone

S Shane Warne
M Frank Lampard
A Rory Underwood

SMA
Spiderman
Ironman
Superman


----------



## Fraggles

S Spiderman
M Superman 
A ironman

SMA

Kelly Slater (Surfer)
Charley Boorman
Chris Hollings


----------



## justone

Don't know any of them sorry so will guess 
S Kelly Slater 
M Charley Boorman
A Chris Hollings
SMA 
Homer Simpson
Mr. Burns
Krusty


----------



## Fraggles

S Mr Burns
M Homer
A Krusty


SMA


Cameron
Clegg 
Ed Miliband


----------



## justone

S Clegg 
M Ed Miliband
A Cameron

SMA?
Tom Cruise
Tom Jones
Tom Waites


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

S Tom waits
M Tom cruise
A tome jones


Simon cowell
Russell brand
Dermot o'leray


----------



## Fraggles

S Russell
M Simon
A Dermot

SMA

Dom Littlewood
Nicky Campbell
Matt Baker


----------



## justone

S Matt Baker
M Nicky Campbell
A Dom Littlewood
SMA?
Peter Andre
Peter Stringfellow
Pete Waterman


----------



## Fraggles

Briege

next please  ......

Argghhhh might I say no amount of drink or drugs would ever tempt me with Peter Stringfellow so


S Pete Waterman
M Peter Andre
A Peter Stringfellow


SMA


Matt Damon
Jake Gyllenhall (sp?)
Rufus Sewell


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

S maitt damon
M Jake 
A rufus

Noel Edmonds
Vernon Kay
Paddy mcguiness


----------



## Fraggles

S Noel
M Vernon
A Paddy


SMA


Liam Gallagher
Noel Gallagher
Robbie Williams


----------



## justone

S Robbie
M Noel
A Liam 

(Don't like either of the Gallagher boys to be honest so have fibbed!)

SMA?
Mick Hucknall
Mickey Rourke
Michael Douglas


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

S rouke
M Douglas
A bucknall


Jonny deep
Tom cruise
Matt dammon


----------



## justone

S Johnny Depp
M Matt Damon
A Tom Cruise

SMA?
Paul Simon
Paul Gascoigne
Paul Merton


----------



## BABY2

S Gazza
M Paul Merton
A Paul Simon 

SMA?

Paul McCartney
Mick Jagger
Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

S Mick
M Paul
A oozy


Eammon Holmes
Philip schofield
Richard mately


----------



## BABY2

S Philip 
M Eamon
A Richard  (is that madeley from richard and judy fame?)

SMA?

Boris Johnson
Trever Macdonald
Phil Spencer (from location location location)


----------



## justone

A Boris Johnson
M Trevor Macdonald
S Phil Spencer 
SMA?
Phil Collins
Phil Tuffnel
Prince Philip


----------



## Fraggles

S Phil Collins
M Phil T
A Prince P

SMA

Simon Baker (The Mentalist)
Simon Gregson
Simon le Bon


----------



## justone

S Gregson
M Lebon
A Baker
Random order sorry!
SMA?
David Bowie
Dave Stewart
David Van Day


----------



## Fraggles

S Dave Stewart
M David Bowie
A David Van Day

SMA

James Caan
Duncan Bannantyne
Theo whatever his surname is from Dragon's den


----------



## justone

S James
M Duncan
A Theo

SMA?
Bryan Adams
Bruce Springsteen
Neil Diamond


----------



## Fraggles

S Burcie
M Bryan
A Neil

SMA

Sean Penn
Clint Eastwood
Paul Bettany


----------



## justone

S Clint (love mature men!)
M Sean (several divorces to date and worth a fortune so marriage may not last but may get a big settlement figure! LOL!!!)
A Paul (Don't know who he is sorry!!!)

SMA?
Gary Linneker
Gary Kemp
Gary from Eastenders


----------



## Fraggles

HI

Like your thinking about Sean.

S Gary Kemp
M Gary Linneker
A Gary from Eastenders

SMA

Russell Crowe
Peter Andre
Jason Donovan


Paul Bettany was in the Gladiator with Russell Crowe and think the lead in the film Wimbledon


----------



## justone

S Peter
M Jason
A Russell

SMA?
Bobby Ball
Bobby Davro
Mr. B(l)obby


----------



## Fraggles

Oh my goodness what a choice

S Mr Blobby
M Bobby Ball
A Bobby Davro

SMA

Phil Spencer (location location)
Jack Dee
Steve Jones (he of T4)


----------



## justone

S Steve
M Phil 
A Jack (too cynical for me!)

SMA?
Andrew Lloyd Webber
Prince Andrew
Andrew Ridgeley


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

S Prince Andrew
M Ridley
A ALW!

Peter Andre
Brian McFadden
Ronan keating


----------



## justone

S Ronan
M Brian
A Peter (sorry can't resist Ronan or Brian's accents!!!)

SMA?
Jack Branning
Jim Branning
Max Branning


----------



## Fraggles

S Max
M Jack
A Jim

SMA

Jonathon Ross
Graham Norton
Al Murray


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

S Murray
M norton !!
A Ross


Brad Pitt
George colony
Justin timber lake


----------



## justone

Oops can I S all 3
Ok S Brad
      M Justin
      A George 
SMA? Johnny Depp
        Johnny Rotten
        John Craven


----------



## Fraggles

I'd snog John
Marry Johnny D
and avoid Johnny Rotten

DMA

Jeremy Clarkson
Richard Hammond 
The Stig


----------



## justone

S Hammond
M The Stig
A Clarkson

SMA? Sting
        Bono
        Prince


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

S Sting
M Bono
A prince


Noel Edmonds
Philip Schofield
Phil (of Kirsty and Phil)


----------



## justone

S Philip
M Phil
A Noel

SMA? Kenny Dalglish
          Harry Redknapp
          Alex Ferguson


----------



## Raine290871

S Dalglish
M Fergie
A Redknapp.... like the plague!!!!!!!! (Harry that is, not Jamie!!!!!! now, if you had included him, it might be a whole diffrent result!!!)

SMA:
Arnold Schwarzenegger.... (Sp)
Bruce Willis
Sylvester Stallone


----------



## justone

S Bruce
M Sly
A Arnie

SMA?
Robbie Williams
Matt Cardle
Joe McElderry


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

ScRobbie Williams
M  Matt Cardle
A Joe McElderry

gordon ramsey
marco pierre white
heston


----------



## justone

Sorry have to pass! None of them does it for me for various reasons!
SMA?
Robin Williams
Robbie Williams
Rob Lowe


----------



## hoping :)

I dont know rob lowe, but id S+M Robbie Williams and A Robin Williams

SMA

JayZ
Nelly
Usher


----------



## justone

Mmmm not into them but here goes!
S Jay Z
M Nelly
A Usher

SMA?
Patrick Kielty
Pat from Eggheads
Paddy from Take Me Out


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Jemermy Kyle 
Jeremy vine
Ian wright?


----------



## hoping :)

Id M- Ian Wright
Id (ewwww) S- J kyle
and A- J Vine (dont know who he is )   

Okay 

S/M/A 

Gary Neville
Peter Crouch
Alan Shearer


----------



## Little Miss Me

Oh no - I'm gonna pretend I didn't see that one - footballers - ick!!!   Leaving for teh next person - any WAGs out there?! Hehheheh xxx


----------



## hoping :)

Ha ha, Little Miss football or match of the day / similar programme was on when I was typing lol  x x


----------



## justone

S/M/A 

S/M Alan Shearer
A Gary Neville
A Peter Crouch

S/M/A ?
Cameron
Milliband 
Clegg


----------



## Little Miss Me

Hahahahhahahahh!!!

Ok it's gotta be

S Cameron (after many, many, many, drinks!!)
M Clegg
A Miliband

Ok S/M/A?

Liam Gallagher, Damon Albarn, Jarvis Cocker


----------



## Little Miss Me

Sorry I thought it was SNOG, marry, avoid!! PLease double the alcohol dose for my encounter with Cameron!! xx


----------



## Little Miss Me

hoping :) said:


> I dont know rob lowe, but id S+M Robbie Williams and A Robin Williams
> 
> SMA
> 
> JayZ
> Nelly
> Usher


Didn't know you were into S&M Hoping - it's all coming out on here!! xx


----------



## hoping :)

well noticed little miss       that'd b news to my db       x x

S damon

M Liam

A Jarvis

SHAG   , Marry, Avoid   

The Hoff, Heff, Nicolas cage (couldnt think of any more H'S   )


----------



## justone

Sorry don't like any of them so A all 3!
SMA? Jonny Wilkinson
        Gavin Henson
        Brian O'Driscoll


----------



## Little Miss Me

Nice one Clarikins!!

S - Gavin (he might be gorgeous and Welsh but can't see the conversation lasting too long!!)
M - Brian
A - Johnny - hahahahahhahhahah!!!

SMA?

Osama, Obama, Dalai Lama


----------



## justone

S Obama at a push!   
M Dalai Lama (Love him to bits!)   
A Osama YUK!!!!!    

SMA? Desperate Dan
        Roger the Dodger
        Dennis the Menace


----------



## Little Miss Me

Hahahahah!!!

S - Dennis the Menace (he's such a bad boy!)

M - Desperate Dan

A - Roger the Dodger

SMA?
Bungle
George
Zippy?


----------



## justone

None they all give me the heebie jeebies! Sorry! 
SMA Jeremy Clarkson 
      Jeremy from Rainbow
      Jeremy Vine


----------



## Fraggles

S Jeremy Vine
M Clarkson
A J from Rainbow

SMA

Harrison Ford
Sean Connery
Clint Eastwood


----------



## justone

S Sean Connery
M Clint Eastwood
A Harrison Ford

SMA? Paul from Neighbours
        Karl from Neighbours
        Toadie from Neighbours


----------



## Fraggles

S Paul
M Karl
A Toadie

SMA

P Diddy or whatever his name is now
Vanilla Ice
Eminem


----------



## justone

Avoid all of them! Yuk!
SMA Simon Cowell
      Louis Walsh
      Piers Morgan


----------



## Avon Queen

evening   

S = simon cowell
M = piers morgan
A = louis walsh (he is gay isnt he?!)

next one ..

Phillip Schofield
Jason Gardener
Jeff Brazier


----------



## Fraggles

Clarikins LOL - how about these then

Michael Winner
Barry Humphries
Peter Stringfellow


----------



## Avon Queen

Fraggles said:


> Clarikins LOL - how about these then
> 
> Michael Winner
> Barry Humphries
> Peter Stringfellow


s = peter stringfellow
m= michael winner
a = barry humphries


----------



## justone

SMA? 
Tom Cruise
David Beckham
Andy Gray


----------



## Avon Queen

S = tom cruise
M = david beckham
A = andy gray

....

SMA?

Michael Douglas
Peter Andre
Declan Donnelly


----------



## justone

S Michael
M Declan
A Peter

SMA? Ant Mc Partland
        Dec Donnelly
        Dermot O'Leary


----------



## wifey29

S Dec
M Dermot
A Ant

SMA?
Chris Moyles
Jack Nicholson
Tom Hanks


----------



## Avon Queen

S jack nicholson
m chris moyles
a tom hanks

ooh that was a hard one. im still changing my mind!!

SMA?

trevor mcdonald
jude law
russell brand


----------



## justone

S Jude
M Trevor
A Russelll (YUK!!!!!!!!!)

SMA?
Masterchef:
John
Greg
Michel


----------



## Avon Queen

with u on russell brand eaaugh   

S greg - think hes the bald one?!!
M john
A michel - defo. too much ego me thinks

SMA?

chris evans
jules holland
eammon holmes


----------



## justone

Can I avoid all 3 please? Sorry! 

SMA? Graham Norton
          Jonathan Ross
          Michael Parkinson


----------



## Avon Queen

S jonathan ross (eeeaugh)
M graham norton (lol he could get naughties elsewhere)
A michael parkinson (only cause hes too old to marry or shag, no offence mick)

SMA

lawrence llewellyn bowen
50 cent
jamiroquai


----------



## justone

S Jamiroquai
M Laurence
A 50 cent

SMA? Tiger Woods
        Roger Federer
        Andy Murray


----------



## Avon Queen

S roger (cant picture, but he is called roger   )
M andy
A tiger

SMA?

Michael Owen
Peter Crouch
David Ginola 

(can u guess, i asked dh for ideas lol)


----------



## justone

S David
M Michael
A Peter

SMA? Owen from Corrie
        Tyrone from Corrie
        Dev from Corrie


----------



## Avon Queen

S Owen
M Tyrone
A Dev (eaaugh everytime he does my head in!)

SMA?

michael mcintyre
lenny henry
peter kay


----------



## justone

Can I marry them all please? Wouldn't want to shag any of them but our marriage would be a laugh!
SMA?
Clinton
Obama
Bush


----------



## Avon Queen

if u wanna be a bigomist    michael mcintyre may be enthusiastic?   

S Obama
M Bush
A Clinton

though id prefer to avoid all   

SMA?

adam sandler
jeff bridges
tom cruise


----------



## Fraggles

S Sandler
M Bridges 
and run like hell from cruise

Feeling mischievious this morning

Here goes and what a choice. Try and control yourself girls

Bernard Manning
Russell Grant
John Goodman


----------



## Avon Queen

S John Goodman
M Russell Grant (he could go to public loo's for release   )
A  Bernard Manning (thought he had passed away?! or is that bernard matthews?!)

SMA?

Michael Barrymore
Dermot OLeary
Vanilla ice


----------



## Fraggles

May they both have??

S Ice
M Dermot
A Barrymore

SMA

Justin Timberlake
Mathew McConnaughey (sp?)
Bradley Cooper


----------



## Avon Queen

S matt mc (wouldent trust him in a long term)
M justin
A brad cooper (whos he, best avoid then   )

SMA?

justin bieber
usher
snoop dooggg


----------



## Fraggles

brad cooper is renee zellweggers (sp?) man - He was in the A team


----------



## justone

Avoid all... sorry!

SMA? Colin Firth
        Colin Firth
        Colin Firth

You can see how I rate him. Delish!!!!


----------



## hoping :)

clarikins    Id avoid him at all costs    

SMA 

Vinny Jones 

David Beckham 

Wentworth Miller...


----------



## Fraggles

S Beckham
M Wentworth
A Jones

SMA

Jon Culshaw
Alistair McGowan
Al Murray


----------

